# We have a house guest......



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

This little lady is staying in our bathroom while we try and find somewhere for her to go. She was abandoned in an apartment tied up with a short chain that just let her get to her food and water. She was there for 3 days before she was found. When the owner of the apartment went to clear it for new tenants, he found her, so called the previous tenants. He asked if they relaised they left a cat, and they said "yeah, we couldn't take it" and hung up. :censor: She's a lovely kitty that adores snuggles and so far doesn't seem bothered by other cats. She may be alright around mellow dogs. If anybody's interested in offering her a permanent home, please get in touch.....


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

She is beautiful!! :flrt:

Don't know how anyone could ever do that to their cat... some people!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The throw away attitude some people have with their pets will never makes sense to me. But they have been reported to the RSPCA (the previous landlord has their forwarding address) and Miss Puss is safe, happy, and has a full belly.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Literally 'throw away' too, to not even bother rehoming it. I hope the RSPCA do something.

Good on you for taking it and keeping it safe and warm and filling it's belly!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

And she's now had a brush, too.... What girl doesn't feel better after a pampering (shoulda heard her purring!!)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Have you named her yet :whistling2: Shes a very pretty girl:flrt:


We have taken a few cats off the RSPCA inspectors, all abandoned, one had been locked in a house with no food or water and was a near skeleton. I really think that the laws should be tightened up on animal cruelty/neglect:bash:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll ask my Mother Jen she loves torts.

Not promising anything but it's worth asking!
We'd have had her but I'm picking up a new kitten next week and that makes 11 John is already set to kill me.......lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* No problem, Dawn  She has a couple prospects.... We shall see....

Not named her, but Big Ste (one of her rescuers) said he wanted to call her Barbara *lol*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> We have taken a few cats off the RSPCA inspectors, all abandoned, one had been locked in a house with no food or water and was a near skeleton. I really think that the laws should be tightened up on animal cruelty/neglect:bash:


I so agree with you!



Amalthea said:


> *Not named her, but Big Ste (one of her rescuers) said he wanted to call her Barbara *lol*


Oh dear! :whistling2:


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh she is so lovely!! Give her a scritch from me and hope she finds a lovely new home where she will be loved and pampered rotten!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

she`s a lovely looking cat, 
nice to hear someone else has my pet naming skills, lol.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

There's quite a bit of interest in her, so hopefully it won't be long til she's happily settled in her new forever home  Sooooo....... Any ideas on names?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

muriel :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* That's as bad as Barbara


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mavis then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

HAHAHA! Poor girl... Hasn't she been through enough?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

probly

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Haha!! Bless her!


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Poor thing!

I like Miss Puss she does look majestic it suits her. Duchess, Betty (Boop), Monroe, Queenie, Lady xo


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Florence :flrt: She is very purrrdyful :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, just been calling her Miss Puss for the time being. She is very ladylike  But she's not aloof at all, which is nice


----------



## sss_180 (Jan 29, 2010)

I wish you were closer, but then again, im kinda glad your not because i would rehome her in an instant! :flrt:
I think my OH is dreading moving into our new house - I already have two kitties, and everyone knows how addictive they're, especially when they need a good home like the lil lady above. I have the space, time and money.... Oh dear, i can see where this is going.... 2 isnt going to be enough!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The owners have contacted the previous landlords and said they want the cat back, even though they said they couldn't take "it" before hanging up on them yesterday. So, because it's classed as theft, we had to take her back to them  Apparently the RSPCA are involved, but for the time being, she has to go back *sigh*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> The owners have contacted the previous landlords and said they want the cat back, even though they said they couldn't take "it" before hanging up on them yesterday. So, because it's classed as theft, we had to take her back to them  Apparently the RSPCA are involved, but for the time being, she has to go back *sigh*


 
Im speechless:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Me too....... My contact details are being passed to the investigator involved.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

think they only want her back so they dont get done for abandonment/cruelty?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Quite possibly. But of course, in the eyes of the RSPCA, she should have been left where she was found, so I seriously doubt anything will be done.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

has she got a chip? 

if she hasnt it would be a shame if she escaped and got taken in by someone else...........


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't know...... I said she could just have "gotten away", but the landlord is now scared about getting into trouble, I think. She's been picked up by the friend that brought her round last night....... He looks really upset, bless him


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Im speechless:gasp:


Me too.

The problem is that legally she should have been left tied up so the RSPCA could find her like that and photograph her etc, but who in their right mind would leave her like that???

I bet any money they went to the owner's house and they denied doing it and now want her back to prove that they want her!!! :bash:

Shame the landlady isn't prepared to stand her ground!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Indeed...


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

They probably realised they could sell her on and make a bit of money out of her. Its such a shame how some people can behave :devil:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, they got a free flea treatment and grooming session out of the deal.


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

Its so sad what its come to.We have a classifieds on the internet called used sandwell, its heartbreaking to see all the puppies/dogs/cats and kittens up for sale.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Very much so..... Throw away culture.


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

cant you hide her with a friend and say she escaped from your custody how much effort will they go to to try and find her?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It's not up to me, really...... I don't want my friend who brought her to me to get in trouble with work. We did say that she could just "get out"....


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

What crap news Jen.

Would the 'owners' not let her go if someone offered a little something for her?
I asked my mother, she just hasn't got the room, I don't mind putting something in the pot to get her back for rehoming to someone who will really care for her if others would do the same?

Don't beat yourself up about it though you all did what you could to rescue her from the situation she was in I'm afraid the law is the law though and there isn't much, other than offer the greedy gits money, that can be done now.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I can always pass that idea on to the rescuers, who can speak with the "owners".... Good thinking, Dawn!!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

If you abandon a cat you lose custody in my opinion. Shame the law doesn't really work that way. Anything that the powers that be can do?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm with Dawn, maybe we could buy her from them?

You know that when it comes to rescuing cats I'll put my hand in my pocket too, so I'm happy to donate something towards the cost of buying her to get her away from these awful people!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll speak to Steve about it..... Worth a shot!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It is indeed. They obviously don't want her and are only doing this because of the RSPCA.

I worry that once they've proved to the RSPCA that they didn't abandon her and the RSPCA go away that they'll just take her somewhere and dump her!!

So if he can get to them soon enough and tell her that you were the girl who fostered her and you took a shine to her and wanted to buy her from them, I'm sure they'll agree!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Indeedy!!!! *fingers crossed* She deserves better, poor girl!!!


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

Some people should only be allowed pet rocks!


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

Even thats too good for some people :censor:


----------

